# having issues with our Ioline crystal press



## special kay (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello I am trying to find out if anyone has any experience with the Ioline Crystal press ... I have had one for a few months and having issues and being a Saturday there is no help from the company available ... it is not running the design and when you send it to run to the machine it is just acting like it will pick up the stone and then runs all the way to the other end of the machine .. it is a hot mess and in need of some insite.. help please help! any help would be great! thank you for your help


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

I feel like a tech now because I have called them so many times! Let me think on it a minute. Have you shut it down and restarted? Did you reset it when you restarted it?


----------



## special kay (Dec 15, 2012)

manninm5033 said:


> I feel like a tech now because I have called them so many times! Let me think on it a minute. Have you shut it down and restarted? Did you reset it when you restarted it?


Yes I have it is still acting crazy

i can try to email you a video to see if you have had this issue.. it is awful!

I have jobs to get done and shipped out for Christmas orders next week!
Would you buy one again if you had it to do over?


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh absolutely!!! The cost comparison is unreal. I'm very,very busy and yet I cannot justify a cams. I'd much rather be saving the money I'm making!


----------



## manninm5033 (Jun 12, 2007)

I tried to pm this to you but it says your inbox is full...Random things I'm thinking for you to check and you probably have already, just going through my checklist in my mind. Blew out the c-stick with compressed air? Make sure there's not junk built up blocking the hole, make sure there's not dust on the fiber optic tip. Unscrew fiber optic cable and blow out in there and then blow the f/o cable. Empty bowls of stones and blow out all that really well. Replace cstick...


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Do you have your machine grounded,, vinyl cutters will act about the same if there is a static problem..


----------



## web528 (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you get your CP fixed? What was wrong?


----------

